# New French revolution: Girl gangs battle over boys



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 26, 2008)

> *New French revolution: Girl gangs battle over boys*
> 
> PARIS: French police say they've seen a 140% increase in violence by teenage girls since 2002.
> 
> ...


.



....i looking for a foreigner girlfriend, girls in my country are crazy


----------



## kash3d (Feb 26, 2008)

Dam, I wish girls would fight over me.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Feb 26, 2008)

No need to fight over me, girls.
There is enough me for everyone of you.

Just stand in line, kthx.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Feb 26, 2008)

I wonder how they'll blame that one on muslims 'cause I'm pretty sure that gangs of girls fighting with knives over boys is not in the Koran.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

dem french bitches are crazy lol


----------



## Psycho (Feb 26, 2008)

how romantic, it's like romeo and juliet, but instead of both dying, their gangs are gonna meet up and punch each other down, AWESOME!

lol, i always knew french girls were crazy


----------



## Soseki_ (Feb 26, 2008)

Flagg1982 said:


> I wonder how they'll blame that one on muslims 'cause I'm pretty sure that gangs of girls fighting with knives over boys is not in the Koran.



Yeah.....but the thing is that I highly doubt that those girls who were fighting were catholic schoolgirls.

Fortunately for us France is also the home country of girls like Marion Cotillard ^^


----------



## colours (Feb 26, 2008)

Tough ass bitches.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 26, 2008)

you want a foreigner gf??? I want a hot feisty French girl now


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 26, 2008)

Soseki_ said:


> Yeah.....but the thing is that I highly doubt that those girls who were fighting were catholic schoolgirls.
> 
> Fortunately for us France is also the home country of girls like Marion Cotillard ^^



France is also the home country of this girl.





...yes it's a girl


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 26, 2008)

I forgot her name! she's a good rapper, MC Ams? You know who's hot? that singer Alizee 

anyways, yeah France got some crazy ghettos too. I thought I've seen it all but damn


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 26, 2008)

Her name is Diam's. I think this girl is the perfect image of the kind of girl who fight in gangs lol.


----------



## Altron (Feb 26, 2008)

if only they do that where i live in the US . Oh well this cements my trip to europe in the summer


----------



## PerveeSage (Feb 26, 2008)

some guys pay good money for beatings like that.


----------



## arjijon (Feb 26, 2008)

thats the place where jiraiya will thrive.


----------



## Juubi (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh, wow. These are some pretty tough girls.


----------



## banzai_kid (Feb 26, 2008)

Le Male said:


> France is also the home country of this girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nasty! that is one ugly ass bitch!


----------



## Denji (Feb 26, 2008)

Hello ladies.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 26, 2008)

Well that is a way to go nowhere in life.


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Feb 26, 2008)

...it has been confirmed...


----------



## Adonis (Feb 26, 2008)

Bitches be crazy.

/thread


----------



## Jin-E (Feb 26, 2008)

Catfight with a twist

Sorta reminds me of the song "The boy is mine"


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 26, 2008)

Tear gas? Where can teens get tear gas? Anyway, it is good that they got there in time to deal with it all. Amazing that people would even care who from what town gets with who.


----------



## Radical Dreamer (Feb 26, 2008)

Tough girls that will curse you out and kick the shit out of you are so damn sexy...


----------



## saint_Reginold (Feb 26, 2008)

lol now I HAVE to go to France. Gotta see this shit.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Feb 27, 2008)

I think that they're frustrated since they haven't been getting some recently. They're just venting out their frustration and I wanna be there to help. XD


----------



## Denji (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not the submissive type. Do not want.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 27, 2008)

Old news. These gals are common in Belgium. So much so that you have to be stupid not to hit girls these days.

Because nothing says I like you more than a screwdriver to the face...


----------



## Tagatski_sojiro (Feb 27, 2008)

ok! now this is real revolution


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 27, 2008)

This is what happens when women leave the kitchen.


----------



## kulgan18 (Feb 27, 2008)

Tokoyami said:


> This is what happens when women leave the kitchen.



They get stabbed by a screwdriver in the face?
Damn.

Yes the kitchen is safer.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 27, 2008)

Yet another problem that can be solved by rampant lesbianism.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 27, 2008)

Immigrants? Figures...

They're the most overrepresented group among violent criminals in sweden as well. It's not like it seems anything can be done to stop it either. I mean you can't just deport everyone.


----------



## shadownin (Feb 27, 2008)

lol french girls are crazy, but if they want to fight over boys who are we to stop them. 


Tokoyami said:


> This is what happens when women leave the kitchen.


...ya i guess your right...


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 27, 2008)

I found a video report about this fight but we don't see the fight in the video, they only ask questions to people who saw the fight. At the end we see few girls who where in the fight.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6y8fUth7RU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VolumeControl (Feb 27, 2008)

they're very serious.


----------



## Soseki_ (Feb 27, 2008)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Immigrants? Figures...
> 
> They're the most overrepresented group among violent criminals in sweden as well. It's not like it seems anything can be done to stop it either. I mean you can't just deport everyone.



So what ? Let them do as they please ?

Plus when you say immigrants in fact you need to say certain immigrants because let's be real for a moment, the riots and shit like that in France, Denmark and other European countries are not the produce of Chinese or Indians immigrants...


----------



## Outlandish (Feb 27, 2008)

UK is worse =] the voilent yob estate girls are NASTEH!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 27, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Bitches be crazy.
> 
> /thread



 win.


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 27, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> UK is worse =] the voilent yob estate girls are NASTEH!



Are they what you UK people call "chavs" ? Well, the female version of them ?

And... GODDAMMIT, DIAMS !! I knew this bitch was bad news... The way she talks and raps make you wonder how she attracted a male. Well, I for one do not welcome girls/women like that. Would sound like being in a love relationship with... a man... or a very rude mouthed woman. I'm too soft...


----------



## Red Viking (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't say I'm surprised by this because I've encountered similar situations before.

I was an RA back in undergrad and the things I had to deal with...

There was a situation where two girls wanted to settle a grudge so they went out to a park to fight.  Then one of the girls pulled out a shanker and, fortunately, the crowd cheering the two on suddenly had enough sense to restrain her before she could use it.

Another time, a fellow RA and I had to break up a heated argument.  We split the two up and sent one of the girls out of the dorm for her own protection.  Thing is, the other girl saw she was leaving and she and her friends got on the elevator with us making threats until I threatened to bring campus police into the picture.

That didn't stop them though.  They all got in a car and _waited_ for the other girl to leave campus.  Long story short, we had to call campus police anyway and stay with the girl until we knew she wasn't in mortal danger anymore.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 27, 2008)

OMg...I literally rolled on the ground laughing at this...I'm not joking that is really funny....


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 27, 2008)

i hope not that all of the girls aggressive like a rhino 

Vivre le France


----------



## Gecka (Feb 27, 2008)

Screwdrivers eh?

I woulda used a more piercing tool, like a nailgun

But still Guy gangs would  Girl Gangs


----------

